# Homemade Neosporin



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I remembered where I got this, I would provide full credit. I certainly did not develop it myself. I came across it on my computer today and thought I would share.

Homemade Natural Neosporin

*Ingredients:*

½ cup coconut oil

½ cup extra virgin olive oil

¼ cup dried comfrey

¼ cup dried calendula

2oz beeswax

2 tablespoons of honey (optional)

10 drops lavender essential oil (optional)

Jar(s) with lid(s)

*Instructions:*

In a medium pot - mix the coconut oil, olive oil, dried comfrey, & dried calendula. Cook on medium heat, stirring occasionally, for 20 minutes. Strain the herbs from the oil using a cheesecloth or coffee filter. Discard of the herbs.

Wipe any remaining herbs from the pot you used, and add the oil back to the pot. Turn the heat to medium. Stir in the honey (if using) until completely combined. Then, add in the beeswax - stirring until completely melted. Mix in the lavender essential oil, if using.

Pour the mixture into your jars. Stir it occasionally while it cools to ensure even settling. Seal once set.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NICE! I got to try this!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I remember the coconut oil, honey, wax, little dry yellow flowers been in olive oil for some time under the sun, they used to cook all this and bottled it, cuts and scrapes where rub with this paste and presto, we were cured. I had a small lab distiller many years ago that I used to extract oils from lemon and orange skins for my baking days. No longer have it but it work. I used lavender oil on my cats for flea control mx with vinegar and water ,also chamomile tea mix with fresh aloe for their skin irritation and mine too. I found this video on extraction oils from dry flowers that may help some also.
How to make Jasmine Oil=http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to+get+oil+from+flowers&docid=608002456726670245&mid=5D3C9A5E041FF28F6D0E5D3C9A5E041FF28F6D0E&view=detail&FORM=VIREHT


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> If I remembered where I got this, I would provide full credit. I certainly did not develop it myself. I came across it on my computer today and thought I would share.
> 
> Homemade Natural Neosporin
> 
> ...


okay, here goes a dumb question. what is calendula and where do i find it.? if it is an herb, i'm just now getting into them. only have rosemary ,thyme, oregano, and mint so far.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

timmie said:


> okay, here goes a dumb question. what is calendula and where do i find it.? if it is an herb, i'm just now getting into them. only have rosemary ,thyme, oregano, and mint so far.


Had to look that one up myself!!
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/calendula-flowers/profile
Excerpt: "Calendula is a well-known medicinal herb and uplifting ornamental garden plant that has been used therapeutically, ceremonially, and as a dye and food plant for centuries. Most commonly known as for its topical use as a tea or infused oil for wounds and skin trauma, the bright orange or yellow flower contains many important constituents and can be taken internally for a variety of ailments."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

timmie said:


> okay, here goes a dumb question. what is calendula and where do i find it.? if it is an herb, i'm just now getting into them. only have rosemary ,thyme, oregano, and mint so far.


I believe (and look it up to be sure) that it is simply a type of Marigold (flower). Easier to get than you think. It's an effective and natural treatment for rashes, abrasions, etc. You can actually buy Calendula ointments or extracts at Walgreens. It's been a while (like 2013-2014) but I purchased some dried Canduela on Amazon.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have made an itch cream out of chopped plantain leaves and rosemary, mixed into melted lard.

It worked really well, but the lard had to be refrigerated in the summer (when the itch cream is most needed) or it would liquefy.

The next year I tried it with beeswax, but the wax came from a failing bee hive, and I think it was contaminated with something from the hive and did not work as well.

Point being, plantain and rosemary are excellent for relieving itch.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

timmie said:


> okay, here goes a dumb question. what is calendula and where do i find it.? if it is an herb, i'm just now getting into them. only have rosemary ,thyme, oregano, and mint so far.


Calendula is a plant with yellow or orange flowers. I tried a couple of times to grow it without success, but when I had success, it was fabulous! It now self seeds and I get more and more of it each year, which I like. It is something that will fill in areas and spread.

If you go to a plant nursery, you can find it easily.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

timmie said:


> okay, here goes a dumb question. what is calendula and where do i find it.? if it is an herb, i'm just now getting into them. only have rosemary ,thyme, oregano, and mint so far.


Calendula is simply the Botanical name for the common Marigold found in many Flower Gardens. By itself or combined with other Herbs and made into a Salve it has very good Antibacterial and healing properties for Cuts, Scrapes, and Insect Bites.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I make sure i dont play in the poison ivy plants, that way i dont get an itch :banhim:lol


----------

